# 92G Elite LTT Centurion



## NeroFiddles (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a 92G Elite LTT coming. I don't plan on too many mods for it, as they really don't need them, but one thing I do wonder about is +p ammo. I generally shoot 124+p HST and Underwood 90-grain +p Xtreme Defender, and considering how I figure that has to be less pressure than NATO rounds, I'll assume it will not be an issue. However, what is the official stance from Beretta?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Berettas are designed to shoot NATO pressure ammo. +P is all about pressure regardless of bullet weight. 

From the 92A1 owners manual on the Beretta website:

WARNING: The extended use of +P or +P+ ammunition may decrease component part service life expectancy. DO NOT use sub-machine gun ammunition because the chamber pressure may reach or exceed proof load pressure.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

Beretta's disclaimer is pretty much par for the course. In fact, it's better than most because they're not telling you can't use +P+. Anytime a manufacturer is telling you the ammunition must be approved by CIP or SAAMI they're essentially telling you not to use +P+ (and in some cases, as noted by Glock, +P may not conform as well).

Here are some examples of disclaimers from other manufacturers.

Glock









Smith & Wesson M&P









CZ P-10:









SIG Sauer (If Glock is right that some +P doesn't conform to SAAMI (or something similar), then I assume SIG considers it "non-standard ammunition" which would void all warranties.









Ruger American Pistol:









The Elite LTT uses the Vertec/M9A3 Slide which is the thinner slide, but as Ernest points out, the heavier Brigadier slide they eventually used for the Beretta M9 was really intended to be a .40 S&W slide (which is probably why the newest M9A3 doesn't use it anymore). I've read that the early problems the military had with slides (which necessitated a beefier slide for 9mm's) was later found to have been an ammo issue and not a problem with the slide itself (which, again, is likely why Beretta is not using the Brigadier slide on the M9A3).

You have a really nice pistol on the way. Enjoy it! I'm jealous!


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

TTT said:


> Beretta's disclaimer is pretty much par for the course. In fact, it's better than most because they're not telling you can't use +P+. Anytime a manufacturer is telling you the ammunition must be approved by CIP or SAAMI they're essentially telling you not to use +P+ (and in some cases, as noted by Glock, +P may not conform as well).
> 
> Here are some examples of disclaimers from other manufacturers.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I know I'm late and off subject but the Langdon trigger bar, IMO, is a must have. Unless the gun came directly from Langdon Tactical, it doesn't have it. Other than a trigger spring that fits what you like, It's the best mod I've put on my Berettas and it's less expensive than a good holster.


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

Usafammo3 said:


> I know I'm late and off subject but the Langdon trigger bar, IMO, is a must have. Unless the gun came directly from Langdon Tactical, it doesn't have it. Other than a trigger spring that fits what you like, It's the best mod I've put on my Berettas and it's less expensive than a good holster.


I agree. I bought it almost as soon as LTT released it and it's wonderful.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I did that and polished ALL contact points with a cloth wheel/car polish, put in a 13# hammer spring and a low power Wolff trigger spring conversion and wow! The trigger is faster than I am and smooth as butter. In the process of doing it to all my 92s. Night and day difference for $30(besides the bar).


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I first put in a lighter hammer spring but the first pull was so light I was worried I might accidentally discharge under stress so I went back up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally never go lighter than a factory D spring,, which is 16 lbs I believe. I use m guns for self defense, not just range use. And, I don't want a problem with a light strike. However, I like the feel of the trigger with the D spring. I practice a lot with DA shots, so it is fine to me


----------



## TTT (May 3, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> I personally never go lighter than a factory D spring,, which is 16 lbs I believe. I use m guns for self defense, not just range use. And, I don't want a problem with a light strike. However, I like the feel of the trigger with the D spring. I practice a lot with DA shots, so it is fine to me


I agree in part. I have a SIG P229 Enhanced Elite and even only reducing the hammer spring weight using a 19 pounder (people go far lighter) caused light primer strikes, so I put the original hammer spring back in and never tried again. That said, I have the new uber light 10 lb. hammer spring in my PX4 Storm. If it proves reliable I will carry it. However, I always maintain unmodified carry options for SHTF situations. In normal suburban civilian life I honestly won't sweat all the "what if?" scenarios, but in atypical times, or if any failures at all occur at the range, or if this was a sidearm in the field, I keep the firearm in its original factory configuration (save for sights).


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Im well past 1300 rounds at 13# with 0 light strikes. A lot of the ammo was the federal that people complain about having light strikes with. It had been sitting in a droor for at least three years. I know it can happen but I haven't had one. . . yet.


----------

